
Uber Board Stands by Travis Kalanick as It Reveals Plans to Repair Its Image - gk1
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/21/technology/uber-board-stands-by-travis-kalanick.html?_r=0
======
draw_down
Yeah, they've already got Huffington out front doing damage control. Garbage
monsters.

